# Bert and Bastian PLAY!



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I had promised pics of Bert and Bastian playtime a couple of months ago *blush* finally got them!

I brought this paper bag home from work. I think I will have to ask for paper grocery bags more often! Not only are they better for the environment, they make excellent rat toys! It's Bert's new favorite toy. I rustle the bag and he comes running to go inside then cleans himself. Bert is very concerned about maintaining his lovely skin.









You've gotta wash those 'pits cause they can get to stinken during a good play!









He eventually let Bastian in.









But Bastian wanted to show off his whiskers to the camera









Bastian looked rather cute in that hat. It's fun to put the hat over him and watch it walk lol









Nakeds look good in black and white!









Bastian looking good, somehow he managed to hide that shaved spot!

And some pics from the past:
























Gotta stand for something!


----------



## splinter (Jul 22, 2007)

I love the nekkids. I wanted to get a naked rat for Splinter, but they only had them at Petland, which apparently gets them from... I don't know what you call them..Puppy mills for rats?

VERY cute!


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

I love nakies!!!!!!I fell in love with them when I got Ollie,I really want to get him a friend now that he has a huge cage!


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, how cute!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Bert and Bastian thank you all! Bert is quite proud of his nakedness and thinks he's a tiny human cause he's just like mom. Bastian looks so little in those pics, he's actually quite overweight despite being fed Harlan and veggies and getting out time. He runs around the most too when he's out. I think he just has a low metabolism.

Bastian is my oldest! He's 15 months old now! Last living of my original three ): Here's hoping all my current rats will live well past two.


----------



## mollylovesherrat (Sep 24, 2007)

Haha, he is so cool. My little sister owns a nakie and she looveeed it. ^_^


----------

